# Death angel



## johnrsemt (Apr 8, 2008)

My new nickname at 2 ED's we transport to:

   Infant arrest 1 month ago,  6month old   

  Last Thursday:   had an arrest at a garbage truck facility;  unk down time but upto 30 min;  CPR started when he was found;  asystolic and never changed.

   Saturday night:   septic 30 y/o from ECF (there due to trauma);  temp was 103, HR 110  took him to ED BLS (can see ED from ECF)/  10 min later he coded while we were still there.  ED dr asked if we could help,  did;  including doing the IO, with EZ-IO; (ours off of our truck, they didn't have any needles).    pt didn't make it.

   45 min later on Saturday intercepted with another medic on a routine transfer that coded on him.  helped  got her back.   she coded 4 more times between 2200 and 0300 in the ED,  haven't heard since, but probably died.

   now I have a reputation at my FT job, and part time job.

   hope doesn't get worse.     3 mon ago I had 3 arrests in 18 hours, with one save.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 8, 2008)

Just "finished" - I hope - my string of codes.  Called the first 7 on scene...worked the next 5, with one ROSC PTA at ED.  Happens....can suck fairly bad.....but now it seems my pts tread seems to be V-Tach with 3 patients in 36hrs on yesterdays shift.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 10, 2008)

I Had A 2 Week Period, At The Time I Was Only Riding 2 Days. Where Every Call Was Cpr In Progress.


----------

